# LT10 there old, there dead, there free to take



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

LT10 there old, there dead, there free to take: 

<img src=http://jim78642.tripod.com/jpg/sear01.jpg>
<img src=http://jim78642.tripod.com/jpg/sear02.jpg>
http://jim78642.tripod.com/jpg/sear01.jpg
http://jim78642.tripod.com/jpg/sear02.jpg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Wingnut your pictures aren't working


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nope, all I get is the Tripod logo.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*Can you see it now?*

<img src=http://jim78642.tripod.com/jpg/sear01.jpg>
<img src=http://jim78642.tripod.com/jpg/sear02.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Just the tripod logo


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Yessiree bubba!


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*Just parts*

There not much to look at Jody. I don't know why tripod does this sometimes. They both have ventilated crankcases (and thats a feature!), goods trans-axles


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

Wingnut

"I don't know why tripod does this sometimes."

Tripod and some other web server/hosting sites do this when one tries to view images from a link on a third party web site/server. They do not allow linking like that in an effort to control what they see as uncontrollable traffic into their servers, and when there server software detects an attempt to access an image in this manner they use the opportunity to advertise and block the image.

One can use the URLs shown in the thread opening post to access the images directly one on one by copy pasting the URL into the browser address window and hitting enter.

Bob


----------

